
chkservice – A tool for managing systemd units from the linux terminal - autocorr
https://github.com/linuxenko/chkservice
======
JdeBP
It is of course _not_ a GUI, as its doco claims. It is a TUI.

And apparently only Debian Linux users get a manual for it.

